# Tipping at Timeshare Resorts



## Jim Cameron (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it normal to tip the cleaning staff at timeshare resorts or is tipping considered to be included and part of the management fees?


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcometo TUG.  This is a topic that comes up from time to time.  You might start by looking at this thread.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2008)

Once you've read the topic in the link you will see there is no simple answer to the question.  Until I started participating on this site I assumed that all people in the US agreed with, and supported, the tipping culture.  Reading tipping related posts here and on other sites has opened my eyes to just how wrong I was!
Bottom line - it's entirely your decision.  Don't permit other people to sway your decision one way or the other.


----------



## CMF (Dec 24, 2008)

I like to leave about $20 and try to leave the unit in not too terrible shape.

But, does the concierge "expect" a tip after making reservations and such?  I felt a bit guilty not tipping the concierge at Ocean Pointe during my last stay.  She was very, very sweet and made golf reservations for me.

Charles


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 24, 2008)

Concierge's often get free exposure to the activities and places they book as a perk of the job.  Vendors will often comp them and their families to make them familiar with the activity they are selling and of course help them to favor vendor A over B.

Cleaning crews don't get that perk.  A tip in my opinion would go much further toward the cleaning folks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2008)

Concierge's also often get commission on their sales from the activity companies...


----------



## JoeWilly (Dec 25, 2008)

We tip and leave about $20.00 too.  We leave the tip at the mid-week cleaning.  Usually they show their appreciation and hook us up with extra coffee, shampoo, conditioner, etc.  I'm sure they appreciate the tip.


----------



## mamadot (Dec 25, 2008)

I only tip if we have daily maid service.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 26, 2008)

We also leave $20 for the cleaning staff at the end of our stay.  Just a note to say that I don't like the resorts that ask us to put sheets in the bathtub, trash outside the door etc.  I have enough to do on checkout morning.

Anne


----------

